# You know you're a homeschool mom when.....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

you walk in the den to find your children happily counting new worms in their worm bins....ON your couch!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

:sing: Yes!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

LOL!

You know you're a homeschool mom when....your kids go out to play in the suburban backyard and come in to tell you "there's a dead animal in the yard & we don't know what it is." You proceed to have a lesson about 'possums (from a distance) and the purpose of animal control, rabies testing, and quarantines.


----------



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

When your 7 year old laments that " I feel sorry for all the kids in public school who never learned to read by using phonics", when the neighbor children come over and can't read the same book he does. Even though they are 2 -4 grades ahead of him.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

RachelC said:


> When your 7 year old laments that " I feel sorry for all the kids in public school who never learned to read by using phonics", when the neighbor children come over and can't read the same book he does. Even though they are 2 -4 grades ahead of him.


I taught my youngest son to read using a simple book of phonics. 
He had friends who were in first grade public school who were far behind him. In my public school they learn to read by word recognition. And I wonder how they ever learn to spell!!

But I guess they don't have to learn to spell when they have MS Word to correct their spelling and even grammar.

I am so glad I homeschooled my children. I wanted to home school college, but I had to go back to college myself and didn't have time. 


Dumbed down... that's what they get in public schools. 

I spent a lot of time on decimals with both of mine. I felt from my own experience in the world that decimals and percentages were important. Just my opinion. My youngest son knows them like the back of his hand and can snap an answer right back out of his head. 

I will always be happy about teaching my kids to read. Homeschooling for me was so much fun. Have fun! That is so important and making learning fun is what sets homeschooling far above public or even private schools 

I used games like Memory and Sorry; for counting and brainwork. Be creative! All of you will have fond memories of those days. 

I used to sit on the porch swing with my son and we would count the "swings" to 100. Lol

One afternoon I was pressed to finish two Easter dresses for my neices. I had material scraps all over the floor. My youngest son; without suggestion put together a 10 foot long dragon with the scraps He spent a couple hours doing it. 

I was amazed and realized that even though we took a school day off; he still learned A LOT! 

We saved the dragon which stretched across the living room floor for several days. We admired it and nobody stepped on it 

Have a good day digApony


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

BusyBees2 said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know you're a homeschool mom when....your kids go out to play in the suburban backyard and come in to tell you "there's a dead animal in the yard & we don't know what it is." You proceed to have a lesson about 'possums (from a distance) and the purpose of animal control, rabies testing, and quarantines.


we actually did this, except..it was a raccoon one of the dogs killed, but didn't mangle. we took it into the bathroom and dissected it. I think my daughter was 8.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

RachelC said:


> When your 7 year old laments that " I feel sorry for all the kids in public school who never learned to read by using phonics", when the neighbor children come over and can't read the same book he does. Even though they are 2 -4 grades ahead of him.


My 8 year old learned to read with sight words and a whole language approach. She was reading before she started kindergarten... :shrug:
She didn't get phonics til she was _in_ public school. lol


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> we actually did this, except..it was a raccoon one of the dogs killed, but didn't mangle. we took it into the bathroom and dissected it. I think my daughter was 8.


Ours was gotten by our dog, too. As soon as it stopped moving it wasn't any fun anymore, so there it lie until the kids found it.

I had a fleeting thought about dissection, but my _oldest _is 8, so I figured I had a few years before I was required to take science to that level! Fortunately...I didn't like dissecting a frog in high school; don't think I could really handle a possum! 

LOL


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

RachelC said:


> When your 7 year old laments that " I feel sorry for all the kids in public school who never learned to read by using phonics", when the neighbor children come over and can't read the same book he does. Even though they are 2 -4 grades ahead of him.



I taught my DD to read using Keywords (word recognition) and she was readign fluently by the time she started school at 4. They put her straight on to free reading when she got there. A bit later on she did learn phonics at school just for the sake of joining in with the other kids.

But she is a very fast and fluent reader - will read AND understand and absorb faster than her teacher can (her teacher's words) and her spelling is and always has been excellent (now in year 3 they don't even bother giving her spellings to learn as they have realised there is no point - last year in year 2 she was learning to spell words that she was so unlikely to ever use - just so that she had a spelling test each week - this year they decided it was wasting everyone's time.

So please don't knock the system - just because not all teachers apply it well


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Yes... Or the rocks they find out by the creek. Or the bones they keep in plastic baggies beside their plates at the dinner table. Or "Mommy, Esther just gave Ruth a pony ride!!" when the goats were in heat... 

FWIW, my almost 9yo is still having trouble reading. Getting better, but still slow.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

One of my dd did not read well until 6th grade. Then suddenly it "clicked" with her. Now the last 2 girls are voracious readers. At the library last week the 10yo checked out 13 books! Chapter books! No tv means they read much more than ever before. I like that!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

our road kill lesson was a tiny feral kitten that just happened to get hit right next to our driveway. 

Now we're having lots of discussions on rabbitry, homesteading income, responsibility, breeding, etc. i got a little shock when my 7yo said "The egg gets sperm from the boys penis" I didn't know he knew quite that much but when you allow them free access to science encyclopedias you'd better be ready for the outcome!


----------

